# Good evening!!



## Kiwicanary (May 20, 2019)

Good evening! I'm kiwicanary, currently owner of no mice, but six guinea pigs! Very interested in getting myself a couple of female mice to even out my entirely male household! Excluding myself. Haha.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome!


----------

